# Anyone want to fish the Chocolate Bayou Tournament on 9/10?



## trackatrout (Aug 10, 2010)

My son has been begging me to fish the Chocolate Bay tourny on 9/10. Money is tight so I decided to reach out to see if there are some fellow 2coolers that would like to fish it with us to offset costs? I can fish up to 5 people on the boat and still be ok. It will be my son and I and hopefully at least 2 others...
The tourny entry is $45 per person, and then it would prob take about $150-180 in fuel/oil, and ice total. 
We only fished artificials last time but you can fish live bait also. 
We fished one earlier this year and I took the redfish pot and my son won $100 worth of tackle in a drawing, and my buddy Tom's girl won a new fishing rod. It was a fun time.


PM me or call/text if your interested.
832-388-9895


----------



## RayAM2007 (Jun 29, 2008)

Nice offer but I can put about $20 in gas and $1 for a 20 lb of ice from Buckys and fish much cheaper


----------



## cory4408 (Nov 29, 2008)

That's not the point, the man wants to do a tournament


----------



## trackatrout (Aug 10, 2010)

I can go fish for less money also. I was asking if anyone wanted to fish in the tournament with us and split expenses...anyways got it taken care of. 

Thanks.


----------



## NitroTexan (Aug 23, 2011)

This is the first time I entered the saltwater section of the forum, and I'm sorry I missed out. Will keep an eye on this section for future opportunities.

What was the outcome?


----------

